# Have you seen this video of the HSS1332 in action???



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

It sucks that I don't have any sand to blow.

Sorry this is not a _snowblower_, it is a _sandblower_.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought it was sawdust. But it likes the workout.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have seen that video! In fact, I took it! That was at the Honda Dream Garage event held earlier this year in San Diego, California. Honda was introducing all of their new for 2016 models across their entire product line, cars, motorcycle and the much waited for new HSS series of snowblowers. They used saw dust as there isn't a lot of snow in southern California.

You can read what I had to say back in October.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-hand-look-new-honda-2-stage-snowblowers.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder how well it does on eod sand / sawdust


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, the edges of the augers are serrated like a saw blade, so it probably does pretty well, on both snow and saw dust (wood byproducts).


----------

